# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  15/10/2011 Furious Pack4 BLACKBERRY SMART TOOL v1.0.0.1218 RELEASED

## mohamed73

*Whats new ? 
[x] ADDED SUPPORT FOR ALL THE LATEST MEPS
[x] FIXED USB CODE READING PROBLEMS REPORTED BY SOME CUSTOMERS   
NOTE: DONGLE REQUIRES UPDATE 
Supported MEP,s    

```
 MEP-04103-001 MEP-04103-002 MEP-04103-004 MEP-04104-003 MEP-04104-004 MEP-04104-005 MEP-04104-006 MEP-04104-007 MEP-04104-008 MEP-04546-001 MEP-04598-003 MEP-04598-004 MEP-04598-005 MEP-04626-001 MEP-04626-002 MEP-04938-001 MEP-04938-002 MEP-05277-001 MEP-05277-002 MEP-05277-004 MEP-05277-005 MEP-06041-001 MEP-06041-003 MEP-06041-004 MEP-06041-005 MEP-06041-006 MEP-06041-007 MEP-06041-008 MEP-06041-009 MEP-06041-010 MEP-06041-011 MEP-06041-012 MEP-06041-013 MEP-06068-001 MEP-06068-002 MEP-06259-002 MEP-06259-003 MEP-06423-001 MEP-06424-001 MEP-06424-002 MEP-06529-001 MEP-06529-002 MEP-06530-001 MEP-06530-002 MEP-06810-002 MEP-06810-003 MEP-06811-003 MEP-06812-001 MEP-06812-003 MEP-06812-004 MEP-06813-001 MEP-06813-002 MEP-06814-001 MEP-06814-002 MEP-06814-004 MEP-06814-005 MEP-06849-001 MEP-06849-002 MEP-06893-001 MEP-06899-001 MEP-06899-002 MEP-07321-002 MEP-07484-001 MEP-07484-002 MEP-07484-003 MEP-07484-004 MEP-07484-005 MEP-07484-006 MEP-07484-007 MEP-07705-002 MEP-07705-003 MEP-07722-001 MEP-07722-002 MEP-07722-003 MEP-07723-001 MEP-07723-003 MEP-07723-004 MEP-07723-005 MEP-07723-006 MEP-07723-007 MEP-07754-001 MEP-08209-001 MEP-08209-002 MEP-08209-003 MEP-08209-004 MEP-08318-001 MEP-08395-001 MEP-08448-001 MEP-08448-002 MEP-08589-001 MEP-08881-001 MEP-08882-001 MEP-08918-001 MEP-09004-001 MEP-09070-001 MEP-09149-001 MEP-09292-001 MEP-09292-002 MEP-09292-003 MEP-09292-004 MEP-09292-005 MEP-09292-006 MEP-09292-008 MEP-09293-001 MEP-09625-001 MEP-09625-002 MEP-09667-001 MEP-09690-001 MEP-09747-001 MEP-09783-002 MEP-09783-003 MEP-09821-001 MEP-09821-002 MEP-09821-003 MEP-09917-001 MEP-09938-001 MEP-10073-001 MEP-10129-001 MEP-10129-002 MEP-10129-003 MEP-10129-004 MEP-10129-005 MEP-10129-006 MEP-11016-001 MEP-11139-001 MEP-11139-002 MEP-11139-003 MEP-11139-004 MEP-11139-005 MEP-11139-006 MEP-11246-001 MEP-11246-002 MEP-11414-001 MEP-11414-002 MEP-11534-002 MEP-11534-004 MEP-11534-005 MEP-11534-006 MEP-11534-007 MEP-11534-008 MEP-12186-001 MEP-12209-003 MEP-12209-004 MEP-12209-006 MEP-12209-007 MEP-12209-008 MEP-12488-001 MEP-12565-001 MEP-12579-001 MEP-12579-002 MEP-12599-003 MEP-12622-002 MEP-12907-002 MEP-12978-001 MEP-12980-001 MEP-12980-002 MEP-13188-001 MEP-13188-002 MEP-13188-006 MEP-13188-007 MEP-13188-008 MEP-13188-010 MEP-13710-001 MEP-13928-001 MEP-13928-002 MEP-13988-001 MEP-13990-001 MEP-14052-001 MEP-14052-002 MEP-14074-001 MEP-14074-002 MEP-14074-003 MEP-14074-004 MEP-14150-001 MEP-14260-001 MEP-14260-002 MEP-14896-001 MEP-14896-002 MEP-14896-003 MEP-14896-004 MEP-14896-005 MEP-15159-001 MEP-15159-002 MEP-15326-001 MEP-15326-002 MEP-15343-001 MEP-16272-002 MEP-16272-003 MEP-16272-005 MEP-16352-001 MEP-16419-001 MEP-16472-001 MEP-16826-001 MEP-17232-001 MEP-17490-001 MEP-17568-002 MEP-17568-003 MEP-18601-001 MEP-18637-001 MEP-19322-003 MEP-19877-001 MEP-20099-002 MEP-20099-004 MEP-20099-009 MEP-20166-001 MEP-20454-001 MEP-20669-001 MEP-21545-001 MEP-21878-001 MEP-22793-001 MEP-23361-001 MEP-24124-001 MEP-24409-002 MEP-24660-001 MEP-24660-003 MEP-24667-001 MEP-24667-002 MEP-24667-003 MEP-24667-004 MEP-24723-001 MEP-24723-002 MEP-26594-001 MEP-26900-003 MEP-27488-001 MEP-27501-003 MEP-28240-002 MEP-28364-001 MEP-28555-001 MEP-29080-002 MEP-29080-003 MEP-29318-001 MEP-29318-002 MEP-30218-001 MEP-30218-002 MEP-30638-001 MEP-30669-001 MEP-31845-001 MEP-31845-002 MEP-33006-002 MEP-34723-001 MEP-34870-001 MEP-34870-002 MEP-39371-001 MEP-40488-002 MEP-40954-001 MEP-41261-001 MEP-41468-001 MEP-42490-002 MEP-42517-001 
  
```

**More commnig soon 
Furious Team*

----------


## settar

merci

----------


## akon

مشكوررر واود لو ممكن شرح بالصور للعمل على البرنامج لاني اواجه مشكلة في العمل عليه ارجو المساعدة  :Frown:  :Confused:  :Frown:   :Confused:   :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## echams1403

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## tidjani76

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## yousef88

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

